# NoVA, DC owners - groomer recommendations



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I am not too far from needing to have Loki's needing a feet and sanitary trim. Does anyone in the Northern Virginia/DC area have groomer recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Barbara,

We live in Northern Virginia and I take Rudy to Vienna Pet Spaw. They are great.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Barbara- after reading a lot on this forum, I found a groomer that lets me pay extra for express service so Java doesn't wait at all. And have an open grooming area where I can stay and watch as long as she doesn't freak out. And even if she does, I can step outside and see inside. The entire grooming area with the exception of the shampoo room is in a large open area where everyone can see what everyone else is doing... mostly me. I tried another one prior to this one, but I liked Featherle in Chantilly. They have 3 locations with varying services at each location. I don't need training or boarding or anything so I chose the one nearest my house. The second groomer was almost double the first one, but my piece of mind felt it was well worth the cost. In and out took Java about 45 minutes.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Aw sorry don't have any idea! Hope you find it soon good luck for your searching.


----------

